# Make Your Job More Interesting



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*JOKE!

One picture says it all!









Enjoy? !
*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha ! how true.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be taping this picture to our office water cooler. LOL.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope they can roll all strikes or they will need more heads to pick up the spares!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

This is going in the shop. Good one Joe.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I do HAVE to say that that is one way to get ahead!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonderful off beat advice, I will keep this in mind. Thank you for sharing, but now I need something that 
will make it fun-it is all ready too interesting.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Please, let's make a few of these to put up in the court yards of America


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*HorizontalMike*

*R O F A L M A O*

Funny!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What is it… 13 Head strikes for a 300 perfect game? LOL

Would take a long time to play… around here, anyway… LOL


----------

